# Wine für Ubuntu 10



## BassBox (21. März 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe seit ein paar wochen meinen pc auf Ubuntu 10 umgerüster und bin sehr zufriden damt. Jetzt habe ich aber ein problem: Ich möchte meine Windows-Spiele weiterhin nutzten. Ich habe mir Wine über das Ubuntu Software center heuntergelanden, aber es führt meine exe programme nicht aus. Jetzt habe ich mit bekommen das man das ja konfiguriren muss, die Frage ist wie? Ich möchte meine Windows-Programme auf jedem Datenträger nutzten können wie stelle ich das ein?
Bitte Bitte helft mir..
LG
BassBox


----------



## master bratack (25. März 2011)

So, einfachmal "wine PROGRAMM.exe" in der Konsole eintippen (Mußt dich natürlich im Ordner befinden)
Wenn erst keine Ausgabe kommt warte 1-2 Minuten und dann breche ab. Falls als ausgabe ein Fehler kommt, der meint du sollst Mono nehmen, dann ist das Proggi in C#

Wenn du WIne konfiugriren willst wäre WineGame wohl was für dich. EInfaches Tamplatesytem, einfach zu bedienen


----------



## BassBox (26. März 2011)

Ok. Ich hätte es aber gerne so eingestellt das ich in jedem Ordner oder jedem Datenträger exe Programme öffnen kann, durch das alleinige anklicken der Datei.
Geht das? Wenn ja wie? 
Ich danke dir vielmals 
LG
BassBox


----------



## master bratack (26. März 2011)

Hm, ich hätte auch gern so manches. Uner Ubuntu hab ich KA obs geht, und wenns geht auch nur eingeschrenkt, würde ich sagen. Mach rechtsklick auf die exe, gehst auf öffnen mit, da dann auf Befehlzeile, dort gibste dann "wine" ein. Am besten wärs wenn du noch nen Hacken bei "Im Terminal-Emulator ausführen" setzt. Die beschreibung ist aber für OpenSuSE 11.3, wird aber so ähnlich sein


----------



## brunlorenz (30. März 2011)

Vielleicht ist das Bit "Als Programm ausführen" nicht gesetzt Setz mal die Berechtigungen auf 773
Dann ist das Ausführen gestattet.


----------

